# Fishing bridge?



## halthetool (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello, what's the latest on the rebuilt Pensacola Bay fishing bridge? When I was down there a few months ago I was told it may be opening early 2010. It's hard to get any info when you don't live in the area. 



I know it'll be shorter than the old one. It'll be hard to capture the magic of the old bridge. Sure it smelled like pee sometimes but I sure caught a ton of fish off there. Tons of great memories with grandpa and dad. I can remember freezing my butt off with my new wife camping out of our truck all weekend catching reds by the dozen.



Any new info would be appreciated. I'm planning a trip for a few months from now and need to know if I should schedule a day to 'fish the bridge'. Heck, I still have a few old 'fish the bridge' bumper stickers that I haven't stuck on anything.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Last I heard is that it should be opening soon, but that is by no means official. I keep hearing it both ways....


----------



## Ras24i (Oct 8, 2007)

I saw what appeared to be a walk through inspection yesterday while crossing 3 mile as well as a clean-up around the entrance so,....soon I hope.


----------



## NATER (Jan 31, 2009)

Last I heard, the bridge is ready. They are however discussing whether or not the bridge will be walk on or drive. There are many people on both sides. Being that the bridge has been shortened a great deal, both sides have pleny of arguement. But hopefully they will open it soon, regardless.


----------



## Catcolvin (Jan 25, 2010)

I had heard from a relative there that the bridge was open. Either way....I hope it does really soon. I would drive from Clarksville Florida(125 miles)to fish there overnight. Even if we did not catch much, we loved the adventure. The people on the bridge were always friendly and we had fun. My husband died in 2005 and I have not been to Pensacola since. But I am always ready to hear that the bridge is open and I can go back. I hope they will allow drive on like it use to be, I am disabled and it would be hard to walk much distance to get a spot. Also, does John Soule still have the lease on it. He was a super guy who always came to speak to me and my husband when we were there. Thank you Cathie Colvin


----------

